# Internet lahm wegen Router?



## andybolliger (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe ADSL (512kb) von Bluewin (Schweizer DSL-Anbieter) und zahle dafür 80 Franken (rund 50€). Aufgrund dessen, dass wir zuvor ISDN hatten, muss ich einen Router zwischen PC und dem ISDN Adapter schieben.
Meine Nachbarn mieten vom gleichen Anbieter ein billigeres Abo mit angeblich niedrigerer Bitrate (256kb) für 30€. Nur sie haben kein ISDN vorinstalliert.

*Als ich letztes mal bei ihenen zu Besuch war, sah ich, dass sie für die Hälfte des Monatbeitrags doppelt so schnell surfen können als ich.* 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob das wirklich am Router, bzw an ISDN liegt und ob man den Router "tunen" könnte. Ich habe nur einen Downstream von effektiv 40kb/s.

Habe einen DSL Speed Test gemacht. Da kam heraus, dass ich einen Downstream von 240kb habe. Also weniger als die Hälfte der angegebenen Geschwindigkeit. Kann man da was machen?

Leider bin ich mit der Suchfunktion nicht weitergekommen. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mich aufklären.

Besten Dank an alle  
MfG Andy


----------



## won_gak (10. Februar 2004)

Da musst du mich jetzt mal aufklären, wie das geht. Du musst einen Router zwischen ISDN und PC hängen? Wo ist der DSL-Modem? Über welches Protokoll wird der Modem angesprochen? PPPoE?


----------



## danube (10. Februar 2004)

Ist wahrscheinlich ein DSL Router!

Frag doch mal bei deinem Provider nach, vielleicht haben sie bei dir einfach nur eine langsamere DSL Verbindung aufgeschaltet. Es gibt ja auch DSL mit 256kb/s. Ist der Nachbar im gleichen Haus? Wenn ja kann das gut sein, von der Telekom hatte ich auchmal so einen Fall gehört!


----------



## andybolliger (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Leider wohnen sie 2 Häuser weiter. Ich frage aber mal bei Bluewin nach. Wird wohl das Beste sein.

Ich muss einen Router verwenden, da wir zuvor ISDN installiert haben. Hätten wie (wie die Nachbarn) kein ISDN, so müsste ich auch keinen Router haben.
Gleich nach dem Router gehen die Signale ans ZyXEL DSL-Modem. Und von dort über meine Netzwerkkarte in den PC  

Merci
MfG
Andy


----------

